# Quick Question About Building a Shelter



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I am asking this question for a person I met on another forum. They are about to aquire some sheep. They are building a shelter for them. They have decided to go with concrete flooring as small critter invasions are an issue for them. They want to put something on the concrete which will be more comfortable for the sheep. They are considering wood pallets [covered with straw], but are worried about the sheep getting their feet stuck/twisted in the slats of the pallets.
I don't have any experience with this type of flooring, but thought one of you might have some input.
I normally would have waited and let someone on the other forum provide feedback, but it is a fairly small group and hardly any goat/sheep owners on there.
So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about a dirt floor but putting concrete around the outside of the shelter? Or putting concrete around the edges of the building on the inside and outside.

I would definitely not do the pallets. You would also need to put in a drain if you are doing concrete. You can do the thick horse mats and put straw on top of that. But there is a lot of cleaning involved.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Rubber stall mats?


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

EstellaMA said:


> Rubber stall mats?


Yes, I'd agree with that. My shelter is 1 inch plywood, with a coastal hay bedding that gets changed every few days. My feed area is dirt, but with a rubber stall mat. Makes it comfortable for the goats, and very easy cleanup of the feed area!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, stall mats are a good idea


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I will pass the info along. I was not in favor of the pallets myself but didn't know what to suggest for the rodent control issue.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you can find pallets that don't have the gaps. I have those. just have to look around for the pallets that you want.


----------

